# AppleTV Question [From:Mac]



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's what I want to do - please tell me if it's possible.

Mrs. yustr has her inventory of recipes stored on her iMac and would like to have the one she's using displayed in the kitchen. And, maybe watch a cooking show off the internet too. I thought about a iPad or other tablet but they're all pretty small for us old folk and I don't really want to buy another computer or run a cable. So I thought that maybe a AppleTV device connected to a small TV would allow it. 

Her iMac is running OSX v: 10.5.8 @ 2.66 GHz Core 2 Duo

Am I on the right track?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

*Re: AppleTV Question*

AFAIK, the AppleTV doesn't do PIP. It's a single item at a time thing. And I'm not sure how to get the recipes on the AppleTV. But I'll move this thread to the proper forum.


----------

